# which X-Bow



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Iam in the middle of a hotel promotion that gives me $25 bucks in Amazon money per night so I am banking $75 per week. I have put a goal of a new X-Bow forme this year, it looks like I will end up with around $800.00 for the prize. I am leaning towards a Wicked Ridge Invader package at around $500.00 I will get accessories with the remaining funds. I am concerned with the cocking rope that is held to the stock with magnets, anyone have experience with these bows, do they rattle ? or should I go with another brand ?


----------



## deerhunter (Apr 9, 2004)

I just got that bow from amazon this week great bow out of the bow it was shooting dead center. Cocker work well don't make a sound very happy with bow can't waight
Till season opens


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I personally avoid those type of setups on crossbows. Have hunted with others over the years that have Ten Points with the cocking rope built in like that and they rattle like hell when walking. They ended up putting sock over them or even taping them to the stock. Just tuck your rope in your pack - problem solved and shhhhhhh quiet.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Im with fishwendel2. Get the rope cocker that you can just put in your pack. I have the wicked ridge rope cocker the orange one it works great with my ten point.

http://www.tenpointcrossbows.com/shop/Wicked-Ridge-Rope-Cocker-P95.aspx


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have the one on my wicked ridge stock. No noise problem at all. The magnets are pretty strong.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

I have had this crossbow for 2 years. It is deadly accurate - shot at 3 deer and none of them have gone more than 100 yards. The cocking mechanism isn't loud when walking to and from the stand. I think you'll be happy with it!!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Now you Ten Point / Wicked Ridge guys do you use Omni Nocked bolts. I saw on a bow that it said use Omni Nock only, do you. Do you use Flat or Moon Nocked bolts. That kind of ticked me off that I must use that Nocked bolt and they are the only ones to produce it so my local bolt maker is out of luck. While looking that peeved me off and I started looking at Parker crossbows, smaller, lighter not sure what to do now.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

I use the Ten Point 20" Carbon arrows. They say "Easton Pro Elite" on the side. They are flat knocked. This is what the salesman told me to buy at Gander Mountain when I bought the bow. Not terribly expensive...


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

CamX or Parker. Outfit with BlackEagle arrows and you will be very happy! The CamX comes with Accuspines, these are BlackEagle arrows.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Weekender#1 said:


> Now you Ten Point / Wicked Ridge guys do you use Omni Nocked bolts. I saw on a bow that it said use Omni Nock only, do you. Do you use Flat or Moon Nocked bolts. That kind of ticked me off that I must use that Nocked bolt and they are the only ones to produce it so my local bolt maker is out of luck. While looking that peeved me off and I started looking at Parker crossbows, smaller, lighter not sure what to do now.


My buddy bought a Parker last year. Can't recall the model, but it was about $400 w/ quiver, scope, and 4 arrows. Really quick and extremely accurate. He loves it and I was very impressed with it.


----------



## ohdeer78 (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought a parker tunderhawk its the best crossbow ive shot great customer service shoot had 2 inserts come out of the bolts mind you they were redhot bolts and they sent me new inserts and new arrows never had a problem with it id recommend it


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just to finish this off I purchased a Parker Thunderhawk with a 1X Illuminated scope with Quiver, 4 bolts. I also purchased 6 more bolts, Red Hot Sling, Red Hot rope cocker, 3 Luminok, Rage Crossbow broad heads for a total of $782.00 delivered, Amazon.com. Would have rather purchased locally but the contest winning came in Amazon gift cards and who can bitch about that. 
I love the bow and it is shooting nice at this point. 
All is well bring on the season.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

a little late to the party but I just saw this thread.

I bought a WR Invader package 2 years ago. I don't really have anything to compare it to but so far everything is good. I've killed a few deer with it and I have to say I'm impressed with the speed and accuracy.
I was concerned about the rope set up rattling too but if you get everything put back the way it should be it's not too bad. The magnets are plenty strong to hold it in place. One thing I like about the draw mechanism is I don 't have to worry about forgetting anything back at the truck or loosing it on the way to my stand, it's right there.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Todays crossbows are amazing...my older Ten Point Titan had hung in the garage since December, took it down, inspected it, and had my 10yr old Grandson take a shot at the 3-D from about 30yds, hit a perfect 10 with the first shot off the rail this season. Now he is so cranked about going hunting, he wants to give up basketball this [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Weekender#1 said:


> Just to finish this off I purchased a Parker Thunderhawk with a 1X Illuminated scope with Quiver, 4 bolts. I also purchased 6 more bolts, Red Hot Sling, Red Hot rope cocker, 3 Luminok, Rage Crossbow broad heads for a total of $782.00 delivered, Amazon.com. Would have rather purchased locally but the contest winning came in Amazon gift cards and who can bitch about that.
> I love the bow and it is shooting nice at this point.
> All is well bring on the season.


I know you'll enjoy that bow, and good luck this season.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

WeekendWarrior said:


> CamX or Parker. Outfit with BlackEagle arrows and you will be very happy! The CamX comes with Accuspines, these are BlackEagle arrows.


After I bought a Camx three of my friends also got their own. Everyone has their own opinion. The features I was looking for might not apply to you. I wanted one I could cock by hand, was compact and more importantly, accurate and with a decent amount of speed. Yesterday we were shooting grapefruit sized balloons at 70 yards, no problem. And no, we don't plan on shooting at deer at that range, it was just for yucks. At 20 yards we were shooting stickers the size of a dime. Btw with the inch and a half eye relief and adjustable lop you can make the bow fit perfectly. Plus it has a LIFETIME warrenty.


----------

